# Summer...ID bought unseen from Ireland...



## catembi (27 July 2018)

...arrived at 8 am!  Unfortunately I had to start work at 8.30, so time for a quick pat & then rapid departure.  It is definitely the horse in the video, so that's a good start!  Hoping to go back after work & have a longer hello.

I have some not particularly good photos if someone can tell me how to post them.  I used to be able to do it from photobucket.  now all I can do is save them to OneDrive, then do a link, but I don't think some people can see them if I do that...?


----------



## Red-1 (27 July 2018)

I think you can put them to 'public' on facebook and do it that way?


----------



## kimberleigh (27 July 2018)

Exciting! I have downloaded the 'Imgur' app to put pics on here as I used to use photobucket as well easily enough but lost all details etc. It is very simple luckily as Im useless as techy things &#128584;


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2018)

Ooh exciting!  You must be itching to get back.

Yep you can link from FB, they don't have to be public photos. Open the photo to full size in facebook, right click, copy image address and then paste between IMG tags.


----------



## Floxie (27 July 2018)

Hooray! I'd have pulled a sickie


----------



## L&M (27 July 2018)

Was she the one through Gerty?! If so I was very taken and sorely tempted. Gerty has a very good reputation, and although every part of me screams 'don't buy unseen', she is the only person I may take the risk in the future with.

Good luck as she looked super from her sales video.


----------



## catembi (27 July 2018)

Yes, the one from Gerty!  This one! https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/summer-lovely-purebred-irish-draught

I wasn't having much luck sourcing my own horse, so I thought, what the hell!  Yay, back to Proper Riding!  Going up later to see if she will squeeze into Trev's saddle until I can get another one.  Then lesson 8.30 tomo.  Haha, I'm back in the game


----------



## Mule (27 July 2018)

Floxie said:



			Hooray! I'd have pulled a sickie 

Click to expand...

So would I


----------



## Mule (27 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Yes, the one from Gerty!  This one! https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/summer-lovely-purebred-irish-draught

I wasn't having much luck sourcing my own horse, so I thought, what the hell!  Yay, back to Proper Riding!  Going up later to see if she will squeeze into Trev's saddle until I can get another one.  Then lesson 8.30 tomo.  Haha, I'm back in the game 

Click to expand...

I'm so excited for you. Dying to see pictures:biggrin4:


----------



## ester (27 July 2018)

you dont need to have them as public on facebook, just copy the image location and post it here with


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 July 2018)

Facebook: open picture by clicking on it. Right click, copy. Post between these (no spaces)


----------



## Chinchilla (27 July 2018)

Ooh congratulations! Very exciting!


----------



## catembi (27 July 2018)

Okaaaaaay, here we go...  They are not very good as taken in haste over stable door as I needed to get home & get logged into work.  Don't think there would have been much point in pulling a sickie - it's so jolly hot that I might as well be inside working!  Just seen my bank balance after paying for her & paying for a month's full livery...!  So I think I need to try not to annoy work for a bit!  Livery should only be the one month though (famous last words...) as the house should be ready before them.  Better pictures will follow when I've been up this evening.













https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156698671832848&set=pcb.10156698672122848&type=3[img]

[img]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156698671817848&set=pcb.10156698672122848&type=3


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2018)

looking pretty good for a horse just arrived in a new place  can't wait to hear more about her as you get to know each other.


----------



## twiggy2 (27 July 2018)

Kept popping in in the hope of photos, she looks lovely.


----------



## Red-1 (27 July 2018)

Wow, she looks even better than on the advert! So settled straight away.


----------



## alwaysbroke (27 July 2018)

Ah lovely so pleased for you, regular updates please ,


----------



## dixie (27 July 2018)

Lovely - will be great to hear how she goes.
I was looking at her advert the other day plus also loved Our Hero - was sorely tempted but I'm trying to keep local at the moment.
Do you think she looks the correct height - I think they always look a bit small than stated on the advert.


----------



## Sprout (27 July 2018)

Glad she has arrived safely - hope she gives you lots of fun. X


----------



## catembi (27 July 2018)

Yes, I agree - they do tend to look smaller than stated.  I was quite interested in Dancer, and can ride a smaller horse being small & light, but he did look more pony-sized.

She was sold as 16.1 and I would say that she's at least 16hh.  Both Trev & Adrian were 16.1.  I will see if there's a stick about later & have a measure!


----------



## Apercrumbie (27 July 2018)

She looks very calm and I like her back! Can't wait to see how you both get on.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 July 2018)

She looks very settled!  That bodes well for the future!


----------



## JackJill (27 July 2018)

She looks lovely! We bought a pony from Gerty. Lovely pony but barely 138 when we had bought a 148, fortunately he grew to 14hh so it wasn&#8217;t too bad. He was much greener than advertised but has turned in to a cracking pony!! Hope she turns out well as you do deserve some luck!


----------



## jedjelly (27 July 2018)

She looks super, really looking forward to your updates, if you don't mind. Summer could be a great advert for Gerty (and you of course)
. I often have a browse of her adverts and seen so many I like the look of. Been a scardy cat to buy unseen, but Summer may well sway me! Wish you all the best with her.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 July 2018)

OP, she looks lovely, I wish you well.

For those thinking of buying from the same dealer, best do a search on her on here first . Experiences are mixed.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 July 2018)

Glad she has arrived safe and well.  Lovely dapples. 

I think I would have asked for the afternoon off at least or morning!  Anyway I hope she is everything you want and more.


----------



## Mule (27 July 2018)

She's lovely. She looks really settled too. Congrats


----------



## catembi (27 July 2018)

Went up to see her after work to see if she could squeeze into Trevs tack! She is super chilled. Lesson at 8.15 tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Bernster (27 July 2018)

Haha glad she&#8217;s the same horse!  She looks nicer in those pics actually. Have lots of fun and look forward to updates.


----------



## Fiona (28 July 2018)

She looks gorgeous...

Best of luck with her x x 

Fiona


----------



## catembi (28 July 2018)

Lesson took place in a very windswept outdoor school! Beforehand, I was looking at all the showjumpers on the yard with their pretty heads and thinking that Ive got the riding school plod with an enormous head, but OMG she has got some engine! The steering is erratic and she doesnt really understand the aids, but she is forward and wants to go! She is also probably nearer 16.3 than 16.1. Due to not currently having a lot in the way of brakes or steering, we will be working out our buttons in the indoor school tomorrow rather than hacking...!


----------



## Red-1 (28 July 2018)

Fabulous. I am so glad you are enjoying her.


----------



## tashcat (28 July 2018)

I always browse through Irish sport equine - they appear to have some lovely and easy-to-do stock and a lot of their Connemara types keep catching my eye - I'm always so tempted so its exciting to see someone having bought one!

She looks lovely, best of luck with her! Keep us updated


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 July 2018)

Very windy this morning, wasn&#8217;t it? Loving the dapples and how settled she looks.

An Irish draught arrived at my yard for the riding school this week, big lump of a chestnut, 17hh2, I may steal him!


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (28 July 2018)

Wow!  I keep looking at their videos, currently looking for a safe 15.2hh cob, will be very interested to hear how you get on.  Well done for taking the plunge.


----------



## Mule (28 July 2018)

Forwardness is a great quality. You can put the schooling on her yourself. Personally, as I've become more proficient at dressage, the more I enjoy the training aspect. So sounds like you have fun times ahead.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2018)

PonyclubmumZ said:



			Wow!  I keep looking at their videos, currently looking for a safe 15.2hh cob, will be very interested to hear how you get on.  Well done for taking the plunge.
		
Click to expand...

As a general rule anything coming via an Irish dealer straight from Ireland will be greener than grass.  Safe won't come into it.  Horses imported from Ireland into a dealer in UK might have a rudimentary education for a week or two before being advertised, depending on which dealer you get involved with.  A maxi cob mare I have spend 4 weeks with Clip Clop traders as a four year old before being sold as a bombproof family cob to a very novice family whom the mare terrorised for 18 months before coming to me as a mannerless thug.

I was chatting to a lovely lady last weekend whose grandfather is an Irish dealer.  He breds and/or finds youngsters, at 2 1/2 to 3 yrs old, a rider is thrown up and as long as the rider stays up, the horse is sent out with others for a farm hack.  If rider and horse survive that the horse is sent hunting for a couple of days and is then sold to the UK as a made hunter.


----------



## PonyclubmumZ (28 July 2018)

Eeeekkkk! and that is why I am not brave enough to consider buying unseen.  Thanks for the reality check.  I think I better start looking for an older been there seen it one, which are like hens teeth. Its so difficult.


----------



## Mule (28 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			As a general rule anything coming via an Irish dealer straight from Ireland will be greener than grass.  Safe won't come into it.  Horses imported from Ireland into a dealer in UK might have a rudimentary education for a week or two before being advertised, depending on which dealer you get involved with.  A maxi cob mare I have spend 4 weeks with Clip Clop traders as a four year old before being sold as a bombproof family cob to a very novice family whom the mare terrorised for 18 months before coming to me as a mannerless thug.

I was chatting to a lovely lady last weekend whose grandfather is an Irish dealer.  He breds and/or finds youngsters, at 2 1/2 to 3 yrs old, a rider is thrown up and as long as the rider stays up, the horse is sent out with others for a farm hack.  If rider and horse survive that the horse is sent hunting for a couple of days and is then sold to the UK as a made hunter.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair most of the traditional Irish types are so good natured and calm the dealers tend to get away with it because while they are often not well schooled they are safe. Of course this is contingent on there being a lot of ID blood in the animal and definitely not the continental warmblood influence that often masquerades as an ISH, these days.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			As a general rule anything coming via an Irish dealer straight from Ireland will be greener than grass.  

I was chatting to a lovely lady last weekend whose grandfather is an Irish dealer.  He breds and/or finds youngsters, at 2 1/2 to 3 yrs old, a rider is thrown up and as long as the rider stays up, the horse is sent out with others for a farm hack.  If rider and horse survive that the horse is sent hunting for a couple of days and is then sold to the UK as a made hunter.
		
Click to expand...

This is almost exactly what I got when I bought mine. To be fair, my very experienced YO tried him out for me, but the dealer basically goes over, points out the dozen he likes the look of in a field and fetches them over. Mine had hunted for a season, yeah, right. He was reasonably well schooled and hes very easy going, so Im very fortunate. 

An Irish horse agent I know says basically, with the less scrupulous dealers, they get a saddle put them, get to jump ditches, go in straight lines, get smacked with blue pipes when naughty, then get sold over here for a decent price. Obviously, not all dealers are like this!


----------



## Mule (28 July 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			This is almost exactly what I got when I bought mine. To be fair, my very experienced YO tried him out for me, but the dealer basically goes over, points out the dozen he likes the look of in a field and fetches them over. Mine had &#8216;hunted for a season&#8217;, yeah, right. He was reasonably well schooled and he&#8217;s very easy going, so I&#8217;m very fortunate. 

An Irish horse agent I know says basically, they get a saddle put them, get to jump ditches, go in straight lines, get smacked with blue pipes when naughty, then get sold over here for a decent price.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about the blue pipes, especially out hunting. It makes me uncomfortable to see a young horse being hit for not jumping a ditch when the whole thing is new to them. Some people (farmers generally) still rush them too much.

 The people I've learned from as an adult starting riding again run a riding school and also produce high quality eventers for sale and it's a relief to see they're a world away in their treatment and training of horses from the people I knew as a child.

 Also, although things are improving, Ireland is still behind the UK in animal welfare concerns. While new laws have been introduced the judges haven't moved with the times in regard to sentencing. Interestingly as society has become more affluent and human/ civil rights have become more respected, people are more cognisant of animal welfare.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2018)

An example of buyer beware is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>> £3950 grey mare 'Kelly' she is advertised as being in Sussex, yet the advert clearly says price includes delivery to UK and to enquire about her you have to ring an Irish telephone number.  'Kelly' is from the same dealer as the original poster purchased from.  The ad pictures are all the same or similar.  Just a four year old, hunted, jumps and a paragon of virtue.

Cynical, me..........never.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (28 July 2018)

Hmm, is a four year old ever really suitable for a novice...


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Lesson took place in a very windswept outdoor school! Beforehand, I was looking at all the showjumpers on the yard with their pretty heads and thinking that Ive got the riding school plod with an enormous head, but OMG she has got some engine! The steering is erratic and she doesnt really understand the aids, but she is forward and wants to go! She is also probably nearer 16.3 than 16.1. Due to not currently having a lot in the way of brakes or steering, we will be working out our buttons in the indoor school tomorrow rather than hacking...!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting on what youve experienced so far.

Ive ridden about 5 ISH at various dealers this last week from 15.2-16.2hh aged 5-7 and not one can do a balanced canter or canter easily on request, or stops easily when asked. I sort of expected it from a 5yr old but thought maybe that a 7 yr old would be more advanced and theyre not cheap either! My old 23yr old is like Valegro in comparison


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Interesting on what you&#8217;ve experienced so far.

I&#8217;ve ridden about 5 ISH at various dealers this last week from 15.2-16.2hh aged 5-7 and not one can do a balanced canter or canter easily on request, or stops easily when asked. I sort of expected it from a 5yr old but thought maybe that a 7 yr old would be more advanced and they&#8217;re not cheap either! My old 23yr old is like Valegro in comparison 

Click to expand...

With horses and life in general I suppose, you only get out what you put in.

Remember the vast majority of purchasers for the 'suitable novice, good in all ways' type of horse will have no idea what a balanced educated horse actually is or have ridden one.

In 2005 I went buying for myself with a very healthy budget.  I wanted a ID HW.  Visited many dealers including a few who had horses brought over from Ireland for me.  What an experience and how very disappointing.  I got bucked off 2, not a single one was 17h plus and only a couple knew left from right. A few had a bit of go and most had no whoa.  None had manners, a few had a limp or a roar or both !

I love going buying and often go for other people, but I will never forget searching for the 2005 purchase.  A learning curve to say the least.


----------



## Chiffy (28 July 2018)

Loving the &#8216;Irish&#8217; stories!

Quite a few years ago I met a young man out hacking, he was a good rider and was on a very green looking youngster. I asked if it was new. Yes, he said from Ireland, think it was broken in on the boat coming over!
We both laughed. It was a pretty good horse in the end.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 July 2018)

Chiffy said:



			Loving the &#8216;Irish&#8217; stories!

Quite a few years ago I met a young man out hacking, he was a good rider and was on a very green looking youngster. I asked if it was new. Yes, he said from Ireland, think it was broken in on the boat coming over!
We both laughed. It was a pretty good horse in the end.
		
Click to expand...

The ID is a fabulous horse and it will be lovely watching the OP's mare develop and be successful, it is certainly in the right hands to be made the most of.


----------



## Mule (28 July 2018)

Chiffy said:



			Loving the &#8216;Irish&#8217; stories!

Quite a few years ago I met a young man out hacking, he was a good rider and was on a very green looking youngster. I asked if it was new. Yes, he said from Ireland, think it was broken in on the boat coming over!
We both laughed. It was a pretty good horse in the end.
		
Click to expand...

 At least he had a sense of humour.


----------



## catembi (28 July 2018)

Yes, there is def a lot to work on! She is an unschooled version of the late Catembi. We shall see what tomorrow brings. I am excited and hoping that Im up to it.


----------



## Mule (28 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Yes, there is def a lot to work on! She is an unschooled version of the late Catembi. We shall see what tomorrow brings. I am excited and hoping that I&#8217;m up to it. 

Click to expand...

Of course you're up to it. You'll learn lots as well as have fun


----------



## kimberleigh (29 July 2018)

What people have said about the Irish trade sellers is so accurate I actually laughed - I moved here last year and their idea of broken&riding means basically someone can get chucked on, trot/canter up a lane and not get rodeoed off...

An acquaintance has sent a couple to me for manners/handling etc with the tagline "broken&riding". First was a filrhy heavily feathered black cob mare, about 15.2hh. 5 years old but I think more like just turned 4. He said he'd spent a long time breaking her, doing all the groundwork etc. 
She tried to kick me across the stable when I tried to touch her back feet, she would retreat to back of stable anyyime you went in, she actually shook when I first took a saddle into her. I spent first week grooming her, washing her, bonding with her. Then the next having tack laying about, putting it on/taking it off, then had a go at lunging/long reining...well she didnt have the foggiest clue! He said "I want her to stand still when you get on as she rushes off and you fussy English people want something that will stand like a robot at a block while you mess about with stirrups/girths etc" &#128584; 

She was nervy but honest when I got on - had a few leaps and starts but settled really nicely and had a lovely mouth. She was very nappy at the gate to begin with though and when he came to see how she was doing I was informed that "it just needs a good thrashing up and down the lanes" &#128527;

I would've bought her myself had he not wanted stupid money for her as she would've made a cracking show cob if hogged/clipped out. He tried sellingher at a few horse fairs but never got the money he wanted...not sure where she ended up.

Next up was another "broken&riding" beautiful 5 year old Connie gelding. Stunning to look at but by god he was dangerous as hell. Cold backed is all I was told. Told the bloke I wouldn't even consider getting on him until I had gained his trust and he stopped trying to double barrell me anytime he was able to. You could pick up his front feet without too much hassle, but get past girth area and he would turn himself inside out to try and kick/stamp you. When I finally broke the kicking habit and reported back owner responded with "I dont give a ******* if you can touch his feet, I wanna know what hes like riding" to which I responded that with the gteatest will in the world, a 14hh pony which would be more than likely ending up with a kid is useless if it wants to kill people!! 
He was just a very, very scared chap and resorted to attacking to protect himself...god knows what he'd been through!!

He was sent to england to be sold via a dealer...

Have been told that what they do with the more difficult ones is have someone about 15st get on them on the bogland, because most horses will find it almost impossible to get up enough 'go' to buck a rider off on that land, and even if they do go mad then they soon tire. 

Its certainly an eye opener hearing some of the "methods" employed here!

Im sure there are those who put in the time and effort, and some horses are just so genuine that they cope with this sort of thing...but the ones who dont are the ones who end up getting passed pillar to post


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			With horses and life in general I suppose, you only get out what you put in.

Remember the vast majority of purchasers for the 'suitable novice, good in all ways' type of horse will have no idea what a balanced educated horse actually is or have ridden one..
		
Click to expand...

Youre absolutely right I was pretty naive a week or so ago on the ISH front thats for sure. I certainly wasnt looking for a made horse but underestimated the lack of education.

 Im also very one horsed so its been quite a revelation. I feel I can hardly ride at all but pleasingly the videos were not as bad as it felt!  

I wish I had someone with your experience to come with me its difficult sometimes to be objective.


----------



## Bradsmum (29 July 2018)

Just caught up with this thread!  Op, she is indeed lovely and I hope you have lots of fun together.  Congratulations.  Shame she was put in Room 101 tho


----------



## Bernster (29 July 2018)

Following the Irish breaking stories with interest too.  F had been with a rider/dealer in the uk for a few weeks so I suspect had a fair amount of polishing done on him as by the time I saw him he knew how to be lunged and looked pretty good in the school. However by the time I got working with him, we lost our left turn completely!

Never fear, it came back, just took me a while due to my rickety riding.  Hes been a fab purchase though despite being greener and younger than I wanted.  Proper straightforward but talented ID (grey too).  Hope you have masses of fun with yours OP.


----------



## dibbin (29 July 2018)

I bought Jazz as a 6-and-a-bit year old ISH, he was 6 weeks over from Ireland at the time. He'd spent that time with a local (to me) dealer. He could walk, trot and canter, and he'd been out jumping. Green as the grass


----------



## TheOldTrout (29 July 2018)

She looks lovely.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			An example of buyer beware is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>> £3950 grey mare 'Kelly' she is advertised as being in Sussex, yet the advert clearly says price includes delivery to UK and to enquire about her you have to ring an Irish telephone number.  'Kelly' is from the same dealer as the original poster purchased from.  The ad pictures are all the same or similar.  Just a four year old, hunted, jumps and a paragon of virtue.

Cynical, me..........never.
		
Click to expand...

The same pictures as Catembi&#8217;s new one?


----------



## catembi (29 July 2018)

Nope...this is Kelly: https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/kelly and this is mine:https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/summer-lovely-purebred-irish-draught

Oh dear, I'm starting to realise that if I start getting bucked off/run away with etc etc I am not going to be able to post on here for advice as I shall be Told So...!  But my last two buys that I chose myself in person were Adrian the ISH who had immaculate sj breeding (Coevers Diamond etc etc), his half brother was 2nd in the Hickstead Derby in 2007, his full brother retired after the water jump in the same year & he passed a 5-stage & cost me £8,500 but turned out to have EPSM, & Trev who had ulcers, KS & a load of psychological issues...  And this time round, I've had my first two choices fail the vet.

Off to ride shortly and we shall see what happens.  I may post if it goes well...!


----------



## Michen (29 July 2018)

My friend has a Connie from Gerty. He was green as grass and a little head shy, wouldn&#8217;t stand at mounting block etc but was safe as anything and everything you could expect for a 4 year old. 

Don&#8217;t be put off by people on here enjoy your new Horse!




catembi said:



			Nope...this is Kelly: https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/kelly and this is mine:https://www.irishsportequine.com/product/summer-lovely-purebred-irish-draught

Oh dear, I'm starting to realise that if I start getting bucked off/run away with etc etc I am not going to be able to post on here for advice as I shall be Told So...!  But my last two buys that I chose myself in person were Adrian the ISH who had immaculate sj breeding (Coevers Diamond etc etc), his half brother was 2nd in the Hickstead Derby in 2007, his full brother retired after the water jump in the same year & he passed a 5-stage & cost me £8,500 but turned out to have EPSM, & Trev who had ulcers, KS & a load of psychological issues...  And this time round, I've had my first two choices fail the vet.

Off to ride shortly and we shall see what happens.  I may post if it goes well...!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Follysmum (29 July 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, she looks lovely, I wish you well.

For those thinking of buying from the same dealer, best do a search on her on here first . Experiences are mixed.
		
Click to expand...


Yes I would also my friend bought one and it was not as described sent it back got another, again not as described eventually she did get one sorted and horse is fantastic


----------



## Carrottom (29 July 2018)

OP, your horse looks lovely and it sounds like you are prepared to take it slowly and be patient so I'm sure she will be fine.
Interesting comments on the differences between the Irish descriptions on horses for sale, I met a young horse trainer who took horses in to back and school and he said he had horses over from Ireland for a few weeks to be trained 'English' - this included standing still when required and picking up feet when asked.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 July 2018)

Carrottom said:



			Interesting comments on the differences between the Irish descriptions on horses for sale, I met a young horse trainer who took horses in to back and school and he said he had horses over from Ireland for a few weeks to be trained 'English' - this included standing still when required and picking up feet when asked.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I bought my late maxicob from Patsy Day at Stubley Hollow Farm, a renowned dealer in her time (she's now retired). She routinely imported good but very green Irish sorts. A lot of time was spent getting them used to English ways, including standing at the block, hacking out and hot shoeing before they were put up for sale.

Even so, a couple of RI's told me that that I was 'very brave' to have taken the late maxicob on, he was, err, über sensitive.

The OP is no greenhorn, so she should be fine with her new mare. The less experienced of us may be better advised not to buy unseen.


----------



## Louby (29 July 2018)

Ooooh she looks lovely!  I know of a lady who took a chance on buying a 4 yr old from down south unseen from a private buyer and she turned out to be an absolute diamond.  Hope everything works out for you too.  Look forward to seeing your updates x


----------



## catembi (29 July 2018)

Oooookay, so we ventured into the indoor this eve after a competition had finished.  The school is quite spooky - seating area, windows to tack room/restaurant along one side, large mirror, lots of banners, etc etc so lots to look at.  Her eyes were on stalks, but she kept it together & didn't actually spook at anything.  The first thing to get sorted is the tendency to get strong & tank - I had spurs & schooling whip today, so it was possible to insist on a small circle with lots of bend to break the deadlock, then soften as soon as poss.  She also doesn't understand halt, so lots of halts, then move off before she fidgets.

She will NOT be a snaffle mouth for jumping, despite what her advert says.  God only knows what happened to whoever took her hunting in a snaffle (as per advert).  I simply cannot wait to get back on tomorrow & have another play.  I really do enjoy tinkering about seeing what works & what doesn't.  I don't think I'll be competing as soon as I'd hoped, but never mind - I'm enjoying myself and learning, and she does seem to be basiccally sane.  There was a lot to take in this evening and it was still howling a gale, and she did very well.


----------



## Sheep (29 July 2018)

Sounds like some really good progress, hope you can keep us updated on how she goes. It sounds like she's basically sane, but green, so it'll be brilliant to follow her progress and hopefully see you out competing soon. 

I have to say, I know the dealer debate is interesting etc but I didn't think this thread was the time or place for it.


----------



## catembi (29 July 2018)

Oh, thank you Sheep!  Yes, it is indeed a bit late to be second guessing myself!

I have just watched some vids that o/h took and I think she might actually be quite nice once we've sorted out who's in charge


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 July 2018)

Sheep said:



			Sounds like some really good progress, hope you can keep us updated on how she goes. It sounds like she's basically sane, but green, so it'll be brilliant to follow her progress and hopefully see you out competing soon. 

I have to say, I know the dealer debate is interesting etc but I didn't think this thread was the time or place for it.
		
Click to expand...

I can see why you say that but I take a slightly different thought patter in that thousands of novice riders/potential purchasers will read this thread and the comments regarding taking care when buying from dealers or indeed, private homes are very relevant.  The mare has landed with a highly experienced owner/rider and will soon be squared up and become a cracking horse.  If it sold at the advertised price, the OP took a fair risk buying unseen.

In the hands of a novice the story could be very  different and very possibly the horse would be yet another sad story being passed from home to home.  None of the comments have been patronising or rude, there is no need for that. The comments were factual and gave relative guidance in respect of the potential pitfalls of buying unseen or from dealers. Every horse deserves a good home yet so many find themselves in dire straits through no fault of their own.

 Reading adverts is very much a case of reading what is not in the advert rather than what is.  The OP's open and honest comments about what she is finding as she gets to know the horse is very educational for any novice reading this thread and contemplating buying unseen or from the same or similar dealer

A good proportion of topics on the forum are educational at every level, grass roots or highly experienced and I really hope it stays that way and this thread is a good example.  A lovely new horse with a member who shares the bringing on and schooling experiences both good and not so good.


----------



## Sheep (29 July 2018)

Thanks AA, that's a very sensible post so thanks for following up and elaborating. Can't argue with any of that  out of context then absolutely useful to show both sides. I don't know the OP but seeing her posts, I can only dream of having the experience and knowledge of the OP (and yourself!).


----------



## Rowreach (29 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can see why you say that but I take a slightly different thought patter in that thousands of novice riders/potential purchasers will read this thread and the comments regarding taking care when buying from dealers or indeed, private homes are very relevant.  The mare has landed with a highly experienced owner/rider and will soon be squared up and become a cracking horse.  If it sold at the advertised price, the OP took a fair risk buying unseen.

In the hands of a novice the story could be very  different and very possibly the horse would be yet another sad story being passed from home to home.  None of the comments have been patronising or rude, there is no need for that. The comments were factual and gave relative guidance in respect of the potential pitfalls of buying unseen or from dealers. Every horse deserves a good home yet so many find themselves in dire straits through no fault of their own.

 Reading adverts is very much a case of reading what is not in the advert rather than what is.  The OP's open and honest comments about what she is finding as she gets to know the horse is very educational for any novice reading this thread and contemplating buying unseen or from the same or similar dealer

A good proportion of topics on the forum are educational at every level, grass roots or highly experienced and I really hope it stays that way and this thread is a good example.  A lovely new horse with a member who shares the bringing on and schooling experiences both good and not so good.
		
Click to expand...

That gets the 2018 most sensible post award.


----------



## jaquelin (29 July 2018)

I have bought two great horses from Gerty, but the first one was a multiple exchange til we got it right. I would rate her as a dealer, she knows everyone in Ireland and if you want a particular type, and you like traditional Irish horses, she can find them. When our horse of a lifetime colicked fatally, I spent six months looking for a replacement, and ended up back at Irish Sport Equine. 
Current horses is RID bought at 3 direct from producer in Ireland. A great horse, but we have to feed him racehorse food ( turbo-flakes) to liven him up. Super safe & good all rounder.


----------



## Dave's Mam (29 July 2018)

Adorable Alice nailed it, as always.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Oh, thank you Sheep!  Yes, it is indeed a bit late to be second guessing myself!

I have just watched some vids that o/h took and I think she might actually be quite nice once we've sorted out who's in charge 

Click to expand...

Im really looking forward to hearing how you progress with Summer. Any horse you buy is a bit of a journey of discovery regardless of how you went about it.


----------



## Red-1 (30 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Oh, thank you Sheep!  Yes, it is indeed a bit late to be second guessing myself!

I have just watched some vids that o/h took and I think she might actually be quite nice once we've sorted out who's in charge 

Click to expand...

I agree with this! I think every young horse (and many older ones) comes undone when they move homes. I mentioned on another thread, we as a Police yard borrowed a schoolmaster from a neighbouring force, and the first week he was a little devil! But, he was 18 years old and had spent 14 of them in the same Police yard, so even though we had a similar (to us) set up it was enough to change his behaviour entirely.

After a week he was back to his natural self, a true trooper. After 2 months at the end of our 'borrow', he was back in his home force and happy, but I did hear that a couple of years later he was retired to a hacking home and he came undone again!

I think Summer is doing brilliantly! 

Looking at her videos I would not give up on the snaffle jump/ easy hunt just yet, once you have worked out your relationship.


----------



## catembi (30 July 2018)

Rode first thing, had the small indoor to ourselves (why doesn't anyone else ride...there are hundreds of horses there...) and she was faaaaaar more ridedable.  No tanking - I watched back the videos & could see what I was doing wrong, so circled every time she tried to set & tank.  Lots of transitions, spiralling in & out on a circle, bit of leg yield, bit of shoulder-fore...

I thought I'd bite the bullet & try canter & discovered 1) she doesn't understand the aids 2) she will only strike off on one lead 3) she isn't used to cantering in a confined space.  And it was all verrrrry exciting - couple of (lighthearted) bucks & a slight wall of death but nothing that can't be sorted.  I really do think that there is a reasonable dressage test in there somewhere.

OMFG I'm tired now!


----------



## kimberleigh (30 July 2018)

catembi said:



			Rode first thing, had the small indoor to ourselves (why doesn't anyone else ride...there are hundreds of horses there...) and she was faaaaaar more ridedable.  No tanking - I watched back the videos & could see what I was doing wrong, so circled every time she tried to set & tank.  Lots of transitions, spiralling in & out on a circle, bit of leg yield, bit of shoulder-fore...

I thought I'd bite the bullet & try canter & discovered 1) she doesn't understand the aids 2) she will only strike off on one lead 3) she isn't used to cantering in a confined space.  And it was all verrrrry exciting - couple of (lighthearted) bucks & a slight wall of death but nothing that can't be sorted.  I really do think that there is a reasonable dressage test in there somewhere.

OMFG I'm tired now!
		
Click to expand...

She sounds great - like a very honest baby! You'll have tons of fun with her &#128512; Im collecting my unseen TB on Saturday...5hr drive &#128527;


----------



## monte1 (31 July 2018)

Have really enjoyed reading this thread, she look super mare and I am sure you will have great fun with her. 
Very interesting to read about the irish interpretation of backed and the english - That was certainly my experience when looking for my current chap three years ago. one irish dealer I spoke to pretty much asked me what I expected in buying green horse to bring on, as a green horse from ireland would be very different from the english expectation - and he was absolutely right, the one i bought I love to bits but it has certainly been a journey and learning curve.
 when looking I also looked at Gerty Tynan's website and was very tempted by one I saw on there.. but I found my boy at a dealer much more locally in the end. enjoy her and look forward to more photos and  updates.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			An example of buyer beware is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>> £3950 grey mare 'Kelly' she is advertised as being in Sussex, yet the advert clearly says price includes delivery to UK and to enquire about her you have to ring an Irish telephone number.  'Kelly' is from the same dealer as the original poster purchased from.  The ad pictures are all the same or similar.  Just a four year old, hunted, jumps and a paragon of virtue.

Cynical, me..........never.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that ones the same seller so I would speculate that it does not suit the original buyer and is being passed on definatly not one to buy without seeing .


----------



## Sussexbythesea (31 July 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Pretty sure that ones the same seller so I would speculate that it does not suit the original buyer and is being passed on definatly not one to buy without seeing .
		
Click to expand...

There are half a dozen ads for Irish Sports Equine listed in East Sussex, either its a mistake or she advertises in other areas so that people who would normally exclude importing from Ireland see them.


----------



## McFluff (31 July 2018)

What a great thread, and lovely horse OP. Wishing you many happy years with her. 
The info about how the Irish horses are started is really interesting and explains so much about my mare. When I got her, she had no understanding of seat aids, didn&#8217;t really do stopping or turning and did not stand at the mounting block. She&#8217;s a really fast learner, and is turning into a lovely ride now, but boy did I need a good trainer to keep us on track (an early lesson was that she learnt the wrong things just as well as the right things!).


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 July 2018)

Sounds as though she's landed in EXACTLY the right home. As AA said, I think the thread highlights potential pitfalls to people with or without experience.  Clearly this could go so very wrong in the wrong hands. It will be lovely to see how she progresses


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 July 2018)

I think if you were a first time buyer, we might all be gasping for you. I do worry that so many Irish horses are sold as absolute paragons when actually, they&#8217;re nice natured but green as grass. However, you seem experienced and sensible so I don&#8217;t think you should worry about coming on here for advice if you need it. It sounds like you have the makings of a cracking horse. 

I admit, I&#8217;m a little jealous that you&#8217;ve got a fresh, big horse that I would have loved back in the day. I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing you progress her.


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think if you were a first time buyer, we might all be gasping for you. I do worry that so many Irish horses are sold as absolute paragons when actually, they&#8217;re nice natured but green as grass. However, you seem experienced and sensible so I don&#8217;t think you should worry about coming on here for advice if you need it. It sounds like you have the makings of a cracking horse. 

I admit, I&#8217;m a little jealous that you&#8217;ve got a fresh, big horse that I would have loved back in the day. I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing you progress her.
		
Click to expand...

The ID has got very popular with Dutch dealers. They're weight carriers, calm and the Dutch put the flatwork on them. It will be a while before the average Irish rider


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

I think it will be awhile before the average Irish person who rides just to hunt or showjump embraces dressage training. Perhaps if we got better at it, qualified a team for international events etc, it would become more high profile.


----------



## Rowreach (1 August 2018)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think if you were a first time buyer, we might all be gasping for you. I do worry that so many Irish horses are sold as absolute paragons when actually, they&#8217;re nice natured but green as grass. However, you seem experienced and sensible so I don&#8217;t think you should worry about coming on here for advice if you need it. It sounds like you have the makings of a cracking horse. 

I admit, I&#8217;m a little jealous that you&#8217;ve got a fresh, big horse that I would have loved back in the day. I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing you progress her.
		
Click to expand...

When I was in England I lost count of the number of clients who told me they had bought a lovely "quiet" made Irish hunter, often spending quite a lot of money in the process ..... first thing I did was quarantine, because you never knew what they had picked up on the boat, then top to toe general health checks and treatment and vaccinations, then usually teach them to stand to be mounted (instead of being vaulted on as they walked out of the yard), then general manners and schooling, and by the time they had had a bit of work, a bit of food, had got over any minor health niggles and the trauma of travelling, they would be really quite perky and lively, and not "quiet" at all 

There are a few people here in Ireland now that are putting a bit more time and trouble into producing youngsters, but there are plenty still that I wouldn't take a gift horse from.  And there are still too many breeders who leave their youngstock out on ragwort infested bogs for the first three years, with no health care at all, no foot care, and have some fairly rough handling methods.

It really is a buyer beware situation, and as others have said, not something for an inexperienced horseperson to venture into.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 August 2018)

I see a lot of Irish purchases go wrong , but of course purchases from everywhere go wrong .
It&#8217;s a huge risk to buy a horse unseen particularity as you will be trusting an unknown vet to vet a horse you have not had your own hands over .
I loved the horse OP has chosen I would have bought it for a man to hunt I would never have picked it for me .
I would expect it to know nothing but not to have a lot nasty done to her her attitude looks very straight forward I am so looking forward to following her progress .
A great many Irish hunters are not nearly as quiet when they get to England there&#8217;s lots of reasons for that .


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			I see a lot of Irish purchases go wrong , but of course purchases from everywhere go wrong .
It&#8217;s a huge risk to buy a horse unseen particularity as you will be trusting an unknown vet to vet a horse you have not had your own hands over .
I loved the horse OP has chosen I would have bought it for a man to hunt I would never have picked it for me .
I would expect it to know nothing but not to have a lot nasty done to her her attitude looks very straight forward I am so looking forward to following her progress .
A great many Irish hunters are not nearly as quiet when they get to England there&#8217;s lots of reasons for that .
		
Click to expand...

Kinda off topic but about people not taking the time to train properly. When I first got my horse he was afraid to jump ditches. His previous owner used to event him and would gallop him over them to get him over them. 
I wasn't going to take my life in my hands doing that so I taught him to lunge over them, on his own and then with a rider on. It took no time and he couldn't care less about them now. I don't know why some people don't take the time to do these things properly.


----------



## Floxie (1 August 2018)

I'm enjoying the conversation but I would like to take a moment to point out that there are not nearly enough photographs in this thread...


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

Floxie said:



			I'm enjoying the conversation but I would like to take a moment to point out that there are not nearly enough photographs in this thread...
		
Click to expand...

This is the grey that wouldn't jump a ditch. He came 6th in the riding club national eventing championships last year.





Would have been 4th if I hadn't panicked in the showjumping and got time faults


----------



## Bernster (1 August 2018)

Haha rowreach, very pertinent points!  I remember trying an Irish youngster over here (with a dealer who I've since seen a lot of bad comments about!) and he went sweetly for him but I couldn't get it to go left or right or canter!  Very embarrassing.

Agree with floxie, sadly lacking in pictures but I find it painful to post pics so I don't blame the OP !


----------



## eggs (1 August 2018)

Bernster said:



			Haha rowreach, very pertinent points!  I remember trying an Irish youngster over here (with a dealer who I've since seen a lot of bad comments about!) and he went sweetly for him but I couldn't get it to go left or right or canter!  Very embarrassing.

Agree with floxie, sadly lacking in pictures but I find it painful to post pics so I don't blame the OP !
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me.  Some years ago I ended up at an Irish dealers  in the UK (that wasn't made clear when I phoned up about the horse but that is a different story) to look at a horse that I was assured would be suitable for my very novice husband.  Horse went OK for the rider but when I got on I found I had no brakes, no steering and no accelerator.  I decided not to embarrass myself by trying to get the horse to canter!

When I got off the horse and advised my husband that it wasn't the one for him and not to get on it I got a mouthful of abuse from the dealer.


----------



## catembi (1 August 2018)

Okay, I will try to get some more pictures... but I need o/h to do so!

Bernster, mine doesn't understand canter either.  I have to admit to being mildly baffled - she looked fine in the sale video & was cantering & jumping with no issue.  Not planning on jumping yet as the balance simply isn't there.  Left canter - strikeoff doesn't exist.  Right canter - v unbalanced and wall of death.  To be fair, Trev was as bad when I first got him.

Up shortly to have a ride.  I will see if o/h will take pictures, but he finds it all tremendously boring.


----------



## catembi (1 August 2018)

Oh good, another one with no brakes, steering or canter!  Not just me!  TBH I'm not that worried as I quite like the tinkering about stage.


----------



## catembi (1 August 2018)

Haha, back from riding, no tanking today!  We have just about installed a stride or two of leg yield and the same of shoulder fore which is just enough to stop her getting strong & fixed.  Also managed 3 canter trans on each rein without a wall of death.  Yay!  Didn't do more as didn't want to make an issue of it.

We were outside today, so much to look at, a digger, tons of lorries, piles of building materials, other horses working in other arenas...  Her eyes are on stalks but she never actually reacts, which is nice 

Photos will follow, if I can figure out FB...


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 August 2018)

So when do I get to see this pony. I could even bring my DSLR camera


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 August 2018)

Does the OH know the full story yet, Catembi?! 

Beau was the same when I first got him, no clue about canter, would just trot faster and faster. He certainly didnt know about the canter signal of sliding the leg, I honestly dont think any Irish horse is taught this! Squeeze if you wanna go faster was my thing, probably the way most of us learnt. Corners were a big no no, he would follow the wall of the school for balance, but otherwise only did straight lines, typical of a horse who has been hunted over ditches but never schooled in subtleties. I had to do extreme looking/leaning even in the direction I wanted to go. Looking a5 his passport, he comes from a very quiet seaside area and had never seen traffic (or Shetlands, that was fun finding this out!)

I think youre going to have great fun teaching this horse, Catembi. Yes to lots of pictures, please.

Facebook, open picture, click copy, paste between this with no spaces.


----------



## catembi (1 August 2018)

Why isn't my picture working?  Im sure I did what I did before...

https://1drv.ms/u/s!ArXRIdpOCNNFu1taQ9tH2hS4u9RQ

Does anyone know if it's possible to post videos?


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 August 2018)

There you go.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 August 2018)

For vids, I have uploaded to YouTube, but embedding them fails me.


----------



## Bernster (1 August 2018)

I do like her! You look good together.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 August 2018)

My pony's not catching canter at all either.  I am hoping new yard with good tracks & big jumping / riding field might help with that.


----------



## catembi (1 August 2018)

Thank youuuuu for posting my photo! Yes o/h now knows the full story and has met her, etc!


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Thank youuuuu for posting my photo! Yes o/h now knows the full story and has met her, etc!
		
Click to expand...

You are very welcome.


----------



## Mule (1 August 2018)

She had a very honest expression.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 August 2018)

Love her...she is going to be a cracker. Please please keep on with the updates when you have time


----------



## catembi (2 August 2018)

PaddyMonty, I am trying to pin down a somewhat elusive dressage trainer. If no joy, I will get the school availability for the weekend when I go up later and we will see what we can arrange. 

Must remember to book the vet later for teeth as I think there may be something going on there.


----------



## buddylove (2 August 2018)

Interesting about the teeth. My mare came over from  Ireland in March and spent a little too much time on her back legs. My very good EDT came to have a look and found someone had gone a little power tool crazy in her mouth and exposed nerves on one tooth.
Swapping to a happy mouth bit whilst the tooth recovers has made a world of difference.


----------



## buddylove (2 August 2018)

I give up trying to post a ruddy picture!!


----------



## Asha (2 August 2018)

Wow, she looks lovely. How big is she ? she looks to be on the tall side !


----------



## catembi (2 August 2018)

Sold as 16.1. My last two were 16.1 so I know what that feels like. Judging by the height when jumping off, Id guess 16.3...


----------



## Asha (2 August 2018)

a weird duplicate post


----------



## DD (2 August 2018)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Love her...she is going to be a cracker. Please please keep on with the updates when you have time 

Click to expand...

^^
this. Do please keep us updated! Shes lovely.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Thank youuuuu for posting my photo! Yes o/h now knows the full story and has met her, etc!
		
Click to expand...

Oh lordy, how did he take it?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2018)

Maybe never seen a dentist? My dentist said Beau hadnt-aged 5!


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 August 2018)

The reputable English dealer in Irish imports that I mentioned upthread always gave her new arrivals a basic mot before starting work on 'englishifying' them. Teeth definitely, also feet and backs. They'd have a month off chilling in the field whilst this was all done, then be brought in to start the assessing/polishing up for sale.

Your new mare is the sort she'd have dealt in .


----------



## catembi (2 August 2018)

O/h actually finds it all quite exciting...  He is a former economist, so very, very sensible & has hobbies like reading The Economist & doing cryptic crosswords.  He has said that he envies people who have an all-consuming passion for things as that's something he's never really felt.  There is literally *nothing* beyond household bills that he wants to spend money on.

I doubt if Summer has ever seen the dentist.  There is a sudden, occasional head-throw which makes me suspicious.  Trev had dental issues that resulted in an intermittent extreme reaction to the rein.  We will see.


----------



## Rowreach (2 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			The reputable English dealer in Irish imports that I mentioned upthread always gave her new arrivals a basic mot before starting work on 'englishifying' them. Teeth definitely, also feet and backs. They'd have a month off chilling in the field whilst this was all done, then be brought in to start the assessing/polishing up for sale.

Your new mare is the sort she'd have dealt in .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, much as I said up there ^^^ somewhere


----------



## gunnergundog (2 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Bernster, mine doesn't understand canter either.  I have to admit to being mildly baffled - she looked fine in the sale video & was cantering & jumping with no issue.  Not planning on jumping yet as the balance simply isn't there.  Left canter - strikeoff doesn't exist.  Right canter - v unbalanced and wall of death. .
		
Click to expand...

Gerty deals primarily in young, raw and unbalanced horses and she is a master of showing them off in the best possible light.   Hence, all cantering and jumping is shown in a straight line only.  You never see a horse jumping a full course of SJs as that would involve turns and changes of direction etc etc. There is one shot of yours in the SJ arena where she is on a slight curve going around a couple of jumps, but those jump wings will have given her support, kept her upright and prevented 'the wall of death'.

Similarly, on the flat, the paces are only ever shown in a straight line - no 20m circles!  Nor do you ever see any upward transitions.  The editing of the final videos Gerty produces is quite clever and they always follow the same formula.


----------



## gunnergundog (2 August 2018)

catembi said:



			I doubt if Summer has ever seen the dentist.  There is a sudden, occasional head-throw which makes me suspicious.  Trev had dental issues that resulted in an intermittent extreme reaction to the rein.  We will see.
		
Click to expand...

A horse a friend bought from Gerty a couple of years back turned out to have quite severe dental problems.  None of this was evident on the sales video, BUT a lot of the Irish dealer riders tend to ride with a 'barely there' contact and a much longer rein than most over here.  If you watch the young girl on Summer's video, she is no idiot, has good balance and barely touches her mouth at all whilst allowing her to keep her neck extended at all times. 

The issues with my friends horse only became apparent when she started taking up a contact and asking the horse to accept the bit in a prelim type way of going.


----------



## Mule (2 August 2018)

gunnergundog said:



			Gerty deals primarily in young, raw and unbalanced horses and she is a master of showing them off in the best possible light.   Hence, all cantering and jumping is shown in a straight line only.  You never see a horse jumping a full course of SJs as that would involve turns and changes of direction etc etc. There is one shot of yours in the SJ arena where she is on a slight curve going around a couple of jumps, but those jump wings will have given her support, kept her upright and prevented 'the wall of death'.

Similarly, on the flat, the paces are only ever shown in a straight line - no 20m circles!  Nor do you ever see any upward transitions.  The editing of the final videos Gerty produces is quite clever and they always follow the same formula.  

Click to expand...

I had one like this - my avatar. Nothing to do with Gerty. He competed successfully at BE 100 level (came in the top 5 places multiple times) with his former owner. 

However when I got him I got plenty of experience of the wall of death! 

His former owner held him together with strong legs and pulling hands. When I let his mouth go he couldn't hold himself up :eek3: So both horse and I had to get dressage lessons. He's great now. 

The thing is, he and his former owner got some pretty good dressage scores (eventing dressage).
So did the judges not know what they were looking at? Horse had head down and didn't open mouth because of a tight flash. The rider obviously did accurate tests but the judges mustn't have noticed the tension. Makes you think...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 August 2018)

mule said:



			The rider obviously did accurate tests but the judges mustn't have noticed the tension. Makes you think...
		
Click to expand...

tbh alot of eventing dressage looks tense.


----------



## Mule (2 August 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			tbh alot of eventing dressage looks tense.
		
Click to expand...

So mabey he was the best of a bad bunch


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 August 2018)

Pure dressage is even worse...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Pure dressage is even worse...
		
Click to expand...

well, its worse because they are supposed to be relaxed, fit eventers maybe not so much ;P


----------



## PaddyMonty (2 August 2018)

catembi said:



			PaddyMonty, I am trying to pin down a somewhat elusive dressage trainer. If no joy, I will get the school availability for the weekend when I go up later and we will see what we can arrange.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be at keysoe saturday afternoon watching SJ so if you're around come find me.


----------



## catembi (2 August 2018)

Yay, we went on a hack! Photo evidence: https://1drv.ms/f/s!ArXRIdpOCNNFu2mIcCZkIUfyyBiy

O/h came to supervise. She was striding our nicely...she has Catembis big walk. She was uncertain to start with, then got into it. We saw horses in a field, had to go from sun to shade to go down a narrow woodland track and met a builders bag thing made of flappy plastic on the track. I was going to wait and make o/h remove it, but she walked practically OVER it! A good time was had by all!


----------



## catembi (2 August 2018)

PaddyMonty, I am trying to PM you but cant work out how to do it from my phone, aaarrrggghhh...! I was going to say, what time will you be there, and send you my mobile no!


----------



## LaurenBay (3 August 2018)

Lovely updates OP, I think with some work she will turn out to be a cracking mare! she seems to have the right "can do" attitude.


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 August 2018)

catembi said:



			PaddyMonty, I am trying to PM you but can&#8217;t work out how to do it from my phone, aaarrrggghhh...! I was going to say, what time will you be there, and send you my mobile no!
		
Click to expand...

My reason for going has now withdrawn so wont be there unless you need / want help.


----------



## catembi (3 August 2018)

Oh, not to worry. Maybe another weekend? Might be better waiting til her teeth have been done as I think theres an issue there.


----------



## [59668] (9 August 2018)

catembi how is Summer doing?  I have been enjoying this thread - always like looking at the videos of Gerty's horses for sale.


----------



## catembi (9 August 2018)

Thank you for asking!  We had the most fabulous hack on Monday after work!  We did about 4 miles, mostly offroad, on a variety of terrains, saw a small amount of traffic & she was so perfect!  I know that most people wouldn't be excited by a 70 minute hack, mostly in walk, but it's been sooooooo long since I hacked 'properly'!  Trev wouldn't entertain the idea of hacking alone & if I forced him, he would spend the whole time screaming his head off, jogging, trying to shake my hands off the reins so he could run home, spooking, did I mention jogging, rearing, odd bucking fit...  It was so nice just to sit there & admire the view.  At one point, she wanted to look at something behind her - if Trev ever did that, he would then get the snorts & **** off if he could.  But she just looked at it until she'd finished looking (wind turbine) & then carried on.

Teeth were done yesterday & they were apparently quite sharp (probably never been done) so it will be interesting to see if it makes any difference later.  I am also eyeing up an ID-only dressage comp for a good month's time.  If I can get some steering & brakes in the school, we can then get a jumping saddle & see what the jump is like.

Honestly, I know people think I'm mad for doing what I've done (and I probably am...), but it was worth the full purchase price for that one hack


----------



## dixie (9 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Thank you for asking!  We had the most fabulous hack on Monday after work!  We did about 4 miles, mostly offroad, on a variety of terrains, saw a small amount of traffic & she was so perfect!  I know that most people wouldn't be excited by a 70 minute hack, mostly in walk, but it's been sooooooo long since I hacked 'properly'!  Trev wouldn't entertain the idea of hacking alone & if I forced him, he would spend the whole time screaming his head off, jogging, trying to shake my hands off the reins so he could run home, spooking, did I mention jogging, rearing, odd bucking fit...  It was so nice just to sit there & admire the view.  At one point, she wanted to look at something behind her - if Trev ever did that, he would then get the snorts & **** off if he could.  But she just looked at it until she'd finished looking (wind turbine) & then carried on.

Teeth were done yesterday & they were apparently quite sharp (probably never been done) so it will be interesting to see if it makes any difference later.  I am also eyeing up an ID-only dressage comp for a good month's time.  If I can get some steering & brakes in the school, we can then get a jumping saddle & see what the jump is like.

Honestly, I know people think I'm mad for doing what I've done (and I probably am...), but it was worth the full purchase price for that one hack 

Click to expand...

Brilliant, just love this post.  So great you are getting so much positive stuff from her already.  I look forward to regular updates !!


----------



## catembi (9 August 2018)

And she is so friendly & pleased to see me!  I didn't realise how much I'd missed that sort of interaction.


----------



## [59668] (9 August 2018)

Aw yay!  I'm so pleased!  I really love these stories.  I was really tempted by just buying unseen from Gerty when I was looking for a horse last year....she just seems to have some lovely types.

I just wasn't brave enough in the end, but I do LOVE hearing stories from those who are.

Will you keep this thread updated?


----------



## alexomahony (9 August 2018)

Loving these updates  She is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## Bernster (9 August 2018)

Aww, isn't that just FAB!


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (9 August 2018)

Wow, haven't read the whole thread but did take a peek at her advert - she's beautiful!!!!!!!  Lucky you, hope you have a great time together.


----------



## Clodagh (9 August 2018)

Really enjoying this, a great story.


----------



## Asha (9 August 2018)

lovely updates, please keep them coming .


----------



## donkeyindisguise (9 August 2018)

Our RS has had two off Gerty unseen (I'm fairly sure the same one!) and both have been lovely sorts, although the 4 y/o was a lot greener than expected(read wasn't keen on being mounted, had a tendency to shoot off at speed if you so much as took a stride out of balance) but not a nasty bone

That said with a bit of time and work she's turned into a fab school horse! 

Based on that I'm considering speaking to her with a shopping for one for myself now my mare has been retired


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 August 2018)

catembi said:



			but it was worth the full purchase price for that one hack 

Click to expand...


I know exactly how you feel, I remember how my first solo hack on the late, lamented Draft horse.  Enjoy your horse, no matter how you came by her!


----------



## Pippity (9 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Honestly, I know people think I'm mad for doing what I've done (and I probably am...), but it was worth the full purchase price for that one hack 

Click to expand...

I know that feeling! My share horse is interesting to hack, so I'll occasionally book myself onto a local riding school's half-day hacks, just to have the blissful experience of, as you say, sitting there and admiring the view. She sounds fab.


----------



## Winifleur (9 August 2018)

She's lovely!


----------



## fuze (9 August 2018)

What a fantastic thread - so pleased for you, OP! Having just bought unseen from Ireland myself, I only hope my experience is half as positive as yours!


----------



## Leo Walker (9 August 2018)

I dont think you are mad at all. I see people looking for months on end and it still ends in disaster so why not buy the way you did? Makes total sense to me and is what I would do if my budget stretched to it


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 August 2018)

I&#8217;m another who doesn&#8217;t think you&#8217;re mad at all. I had mine at livery for like 3 days and basically relied on my yo to say yeah, it&#8217;s fine, he&#8217;s a good one. Also straight from Ireland, green as grass. 

The feeling of hacking and just being able to relax and enjoy looking at stuff is amazing. I think you&#8217;ve got a cracking girl there.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (10 August 2018)

Im so pleased for you and will enjoy your continuing adventures together.


----------



## catembi (10 August 2018)

Yes, exactly Leo, my two previous purchases have ended in disaster, and one of them had the most immaculate SJ pedigree, passed a 5 stage with flying colours, cost not far shy of 5 figures & *still* turned out to have EPSM, and the two I've liked when searching this time under my own steam have failed the vet, so I was thinking that I couldn't do much worse.

Interestingly, if I had tried her, I probably *wouldn't* have bought her due to lack of basic training, but now I've got her, I am really enjoying that total lack of edge/sharpness.  You know when something happens, e.g. plastic bag related, & you think, uh-oh, best hold onto my hat, & then instead of it all kicking off, it blows over without Consequences.  I am really enjoying not having to repeatedly sit tight!  And I don't think she is going to be as much of 'a project' as I'd first thought - the teeth have already made a big difference, and we are already getting the odd 30 seconds of dressage horse amid the Sherman tank!

We are having a dr lesson later with someone who won the novice champs, so we shall see how that goes.  I will try to get pictures, but o/h always manages to take them at the wrong time


----------



## Asha (10 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Interestingly, if I had tried her, I probably *wouldn't* have bought her due to lack of basic training, but now I've got her, I am really enjoying that total lack of edge/sharpness.  You know when something happens, e.g. plastic bag related, & you think, uh-oh, best hold onto my hat, & then instead of it all kicking off, it blows over without Consequences.  I am really enjoying not having to repeatedly sit tight!  And I don't think she is going to be as much of 'a project' as I'd first thought - the teeth have already made a big difference, and we are already getting the odd 30 seconds of dressage horse amid the Sherman tank!)
		
Click to expand...

I totally get where you are coming from . After riding my homebred idxwb s , who spook first and think later ,( by which time we would be half way across the arena / or in  another field )  it&#8217;s so refreshing to ride a full ID , who simply goes &#8220; what&#8217;s that &#8220; and carries on.  I find if something really does worry her , her reactions are much slower as well . So glad it&#8217;s working out for you .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (10 August 2018)

I don't think you are mad, you obviously have the experience and resources to make her into an even nicer horse  

but I think AA is correct when she says its not good for a novice or nervous owner to do this.


----------



## catembi (10 August 2018)

Haha, just back from dr lesson.  It was *totally* amazing!  Really brilliant trainer.  We were 95% dressage horse & 5% tanking.  Had a canter on both reins as well.  It was such fantastic, fantastic fun.  The teeth being done has made a LOT of difference.  She is already in self carriage more often than not, and came on about 10 lessons' worth in that one lesson.

No photos as o/h took himself off on a walk.  Will try to get some of our next schooling session.  She was seriously amazing!


----------



## Goldenstar (10 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Haha, just back from dr lesson.  It was *totally* amazing!  Really brilliant trainer.  We were 95% dressage horse & 5% tanking.  Had a canter on both reins as well.  It was such fantastic, fantastic fun.  The teeth being done has made a LOT of difference.  She is already in self carriage more often than not, and came on about 10 lessons' worth in that one lesson.

No photos as o/h took himself off on a walk.  Will try to get some of our next schooling session.  She was seriously amazing!
		
Click to expand...

Great , nothing beats a good dressage lesson .


----------



## ycbm (10 August 2018)

catembi said:



			Haha, just back from dr lesson.  It was *totally* amazing!  Really brilliant trainer.  We were 95% dressage horse & 5% tanking.  Had a canter on both reins as well.  It was such fantastic, fantastic fun.  The teeth being done has made a LOT of difference.  She is already in self carriage more often than not, and came on about 10 lessons' worth in that one lesson.

No photos as o/h took himself off on a walk.  Will try to get some of our next schooling session.  She was seriously amazing!
		
Click to expand...

That is disgustingly selfish behaviour from the OH. We need photos! 

I'm so pleased for you. My current dressage/hunt/jump/hack superstar was a bought unseen.


----------

